# Formica repair advice needed



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I've noticed a dent in the Formica top to a small shelf in the m/h. It looks as though something heavy has fallen on it. The dent is only about an inch in diameter and a couple of millimetres deep. The shelf cannot be removed. Does anyone know of some material that could be used to fill this dent? Something that will harden. I know there will still be the problem of colour-matching but I'll cross that bridge later. Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Car body filler may work I have heard of people using it.

Andy


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

try colorfill made for worktop joints/repairs or you could use hard wax

depends on the color required.

colorfill is the easist, have a look at b&q or online there is hundreds of different colors to choose from.

Karl


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could try this useful site,http://repairproducts.co.uk/index.htm.

Very handy for the odds and sods

Nigel


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

If you don't fancy doing it yourself

http://www.magicman.co.uk/

http://www.plastic-surgeon.co.uk/services/plastic-and-grp-repair


----------



## James-Parker (Jan 27, 2017)

never forget these guys.

http://www.hometech-uk-ltd.co.uk

I've had to use them twice once for my auto roller and once in my house for a granite repair.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

When it happened to me (on table) I got some of the powder filler you mix with water. Some watercolour and mixed it with the water to match base colour of the table. Luckily it was a mottled pattern, blue with a black marbling. After it was set I got a black permanent pen and put on the marbling overlapping the margin. Finally finished with a varnish. All very carefully. Almost impossible to detect now 5 years later.

Dick


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi remus

what color is the work top

things like araldite with a bit of paint in it will work

barry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Try this website. I used to manager the Trade Counter.

https://www.hpponline.co.uk/cat/76/worktop-accessories

They sell to the public

DJM


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had a dent in a caravan table, Hans filled it with araldite, I imagine the new owner still has the same table with the filler still in place.
Jan


----------

